# Who are you accessible "inaccessible" composers?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Portamento said:


> I have fallen in love with the 20th century for its astounding musical diversity. In these 100 years unabashedly tonal composers like Rochberg work alongside ardent modernists such as Nono, Valen, and more; the famous French school that consisted of Ravel, Debussy, Dukas, Poulenc, Roussel, Pierné, Schmitt - the great Soviets that included Prokofiev, Shebalin, Shostakovich, Myaskovsky, Kabalevsky, Schnittke, Ustvolskaya, and Gubaidulina (still alive today). I can only hope the century we live in will be half as good for classical music as its predecessor.
> 
> That being said, I also have a strange affection for Fibich, who falls (slightly) out of my timezone.


----------

